
Embeddable Common-Lisp Android 0.0.1 released - jackdaniel
https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/
======
PuercoPop
Great work from the new ECL maintainer, jackdaniel!

~~~
jackdaniel
thanks :)

------
shade23
For an android developer who has been trying hard to understand lisp,this is
amazing.Swank seems a bit unstable(the readme says so too).

~~~
jackdaniel
Yes. This is WIP and isn't suited for production code yet.

Ultimately I want to make it a framework for developing applications for
android in common lisp with the android-studio and sl4a integrations (there
are some active forks so SL4A is far from being dead despite what some people
say).

